# Photobucket



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For those that use it Photobucket is trying to make the big bucks by charging nearly 300 a year to use it. They are imposing some sort of restrictions for those that use the free version, they weren't clear on what those restrictions are. Seems they don't like the photos uploaded to sites like this one. 

I've gone through and downloaded those I want to keep since most of my photos are on that site and not on my computer. 

Guess I need to find a new photo hosting site because I'm not going to pay that kind of money to store my pics.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

It is also messing up our forums because the pictures members posted via Photobucket years ago are no longer working.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really? I thought it was because the owners of the pics took them down. I'll see if I can find any of any old pics I put on the forum to see if they still work.

More and more forums like this one are allowing direct downloads so Photobucket might just be shooting themselves in the foot with this change.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that didn't work. It only goes back to the beginning of the year.

Found another way to go back further (2013), pics there were still working.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Try using Imgur or Flickr,they're both free just a little harder to use than Photobucket,at least for me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate change so it will probably be the same for me too. Especially after using photobucket for ten plus years. I didn't even like the changes that happened with Photobucket as it was.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I found flicker good but too hard. I am currently paying $40 a year for Smugmug. But now I am moving everything to Amazon Prime which is free forever picture storage.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

havasu said:


> It is also messing up our forums because the pictures members posted via Photobucket years ago are no longer working.


This is why I've always asked people to upload them directly to the forum.

If anyone has any questions, or needs instructions for posting images directly to the forum please let me know.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Austin said:


> This is why I've always asked people to upload them directly to the forum.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, or needs instructions for posting images directly to the forum please let me know.


That would be helpful,didn't know you could.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, you can but it's slower. I've done it a time or two but never got comfortable with it. I've done it so seldom I don't even remember where you can do it from.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I find downloading pics here from my laptop much easier than any online photo keeper.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Me too. Once I figured it out, I haven't had any problem. There are things I don't like about the "revisions" on cf, downloading pics and more than one at a time is easier.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Whatever happened to physical photos and photo albums?If the power grid goes down due to an EMP strike,solar flares or whatever,all of your photos are lost.Maybe forever....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> Whatever happened to physical photos and photo albums?If the power grid goes down due to an EMP strike,solar flares or whatever,all of your photos are lost.Maybe forever....


Or having the husband lose a computer tower during the move. So much would have been lost had I not had my pics on Photobucket.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I was drowning in cases and cases of pictures, so I took digital pics of them all, sorted them, then transferred them to 128 gig
JetDrive expansion card. This way, I can download as needed, but the pics can never be destroyed.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

I had to switch all my photos from there to Imgur when they did this. I run a small local automotive forum and it has destroyed so many past how to articles, members showcases, and so much more. My forum will not recover from this hit...it hurts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Patrick, I read stories like that so many times since I found out what they're doing. And every single one said they had no notice that this change was being made.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Whatever happened to physical photos and photo albums?If the power grid goes down due to an EMP strike,solar flares or whatever,all of your photos are lost.Maybe forever....


Every now and then, put a flash drive in and copy pictures onto it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> I was drowning in cases and cases of pictures, so I took digital pics of them all, sorted them, then transferred them to 128 gig
> JetDrive expansion card. This way, I can download as needed, but the pics can never be destroyed.


How do you do that?


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

squirrelhunter said:


> That would be helpful,didn't know you could.


to upload photos directly to the forum, from the post response box click go advanced. About to options under the submit button is a button called Manage Attachments. Click that.

It will open a pop up. Click the choose file button which will then open a directory on your cpu. Select the image. You then click upload. When it's done uploading close the pop up. Your images will appear in your post.

To place images place your cursor where you want the image to be. Then using the paper clip icon select the image you've uploaded. It will inject it wherever you have placed your cursor.

If you have any questions or need a more advanced tutorial please let me know.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Austin said:


> to upload photos directly to the forum, from the post response box click go advanced. About to options under the submit button is a button called Manage Attachments. Click that.
> 
> It will open a pop up. Click the choose file button which will then open a directory on your cpu. Select the image. You then click upload. When it's done uploading close the pop up. Your images will appear in your post.
> 
> ...


Can this be done from the app??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't use the app any more. I pull up the full website on my phone. I just am more comfortable with that and the smart phone allows me that option.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I love that I can upload right from my cell to here. I have image event , but here I just upload right from my cell pics.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

The process has changed now that we're on Xenforo. You now use the Upload a file button found on the lower right of the post response box. Clicking it will pull up a directory where you select your image and it will upload. 

To place the image put your cursor where you want it to appear. Towards the lower left of the post response box you will have two options, thumbnail, and full size image. Click the one you want and it will insert it into your post. 

If anyone has any questions or needs screenshots of this process please let me know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That was very straight forward. Thumbs up on that.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

It's great, isn't it? I love Xenforo so much better than vB.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes it is, once you learn the new doo-dads and buttons.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

It does take some getting used to, but it's simpler and more intuitive than vB.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

I figured it out and that says a lot


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

squirrelhunter said:


> I figured it out and that says a lot


Did you use my instructions or did you just figure it out on your own?


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Austin said:


> Did you use my instructions or did you just figure it out on your own?


Figured it out on my own.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Simple right? I'm glad you got it figured out. 'If you do end up having any questions please let me know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Careful, Austin, you're liable to cause him to think he's all that. Even if he is.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Careful, Austin, you're liable to cause him to think he's all that. Even if he is.


I know I'm not,never have been and with my age never will 

Sent from my XT1030 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

